# New to group



## RustyDHart (Dec 23, 2010)

I raise Scottish Blackface sheep....Pyncheon Bantams...and tons of Dahlias....Happy Holidays,   Rusty


----------



## warthog (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## abooth (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome!  What a nice message!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you,  (Gracias)


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome Rusty!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## lilhill (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

lilhill....Thanks and Merry Christmas!!!!  I really love the looks of your Avatar Doe....nice color pattern!  I use to keep about 60 dairy goats (large breeds) and always thought I'd like Nigerians....mini dairy goats are too cool.  I'm down to my top 30 Scottish Blackface sheep....it's easier than having 160 like I did last year.   My best to all,   Rusty


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

and to you as well...Thanks so much....I love the Avatar.....cute photo


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2010)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> and to you as well...Thanks so much....I love the Avatar.....cute photo


Thanks! That's my (10wk old) doeling standing on her mama's back.

Read my post Doeling Trouble Maker to find out what she just did!


----------



## dbunni (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to BYH ... 125 Dahlias!  That is my fav flower ... all of them ... but especially the semi cacti large!  We have a gentleman here that grows the most beautiful huge ... huge ... whites!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks....125 varieties.....2,000 Dahlias


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 27, 2010)

I know that these are not animals...but this is my other passion....2,000 plants strong.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you pull the tubers or mulch heavy each year?


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 27, 2010)

Up here we have to dig the tubers....over 3,000 lbs. are in my basement waiting 'til Spring to do it all over again....Here is the best of both worlds....some of my sheep and some of my Dahlias....


----------

